# Bruised ribs



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

So going off my first kicker of the season I went for a one and landed on my face. I got up and besides having my pride hurt, was fine. Next day I was in pain and scheduled a doctors appointment. After the doctor told me I had cracked a rib eek I went for an xray today. Luckily, he was wrong and I only bruised my ribs. Hurts like a bitch though.


----------



## gregc4 (Dec 13, 2010)

At least you had the balls to try it. :thumbsup:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Lol, but the worst part is its an easy thing for me. If I actually broke something doing that easy I would have been pissed.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

yay no more broken bones! haha well since those are easy.. make sure you get those down again before going bigger! :laugh: 

Bruises aren't too bad. Come on. Suck it up.

Like my mom would always say when I was little 
"ain't no pain, ain't no gain" 

of course she would state that after hitting my head really hard as a joke... but it still sticks with me. lol


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Yeah, I would have gone to Jiminy Peak today if my ride hadn't backed out. I can and will ride over vacation since pain is something I have become accustomed to through snowboarding. Next time I go I know I'll be doing 3's again, too. I probably shouldn't even be talking after what happened to you, Karasene. :laugh:


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

eh, don't worry about me. Its sucks harcore... but I'll live vicariously through you guys. 
Keep at it this season! I wanna hear about briused ribs due to 5's and 7's


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

I'll get on that.


----------

